# Question: Lawsuit.



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I heard that Model Motoring sued Autoworld because Autoworld labels their Tuff One copy as Thunderjet 500. Is this true?

I was told there is a thread on this BB regarding this. If there is one I can't find it.

Randy.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Should be some public records on this if true. What state was the lawsuit filed?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

This is weird.....


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

If it was filed, I don't know which state. I'm believing it didn't happen. I thought someone might know.

Randy.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

MM would have a pretty hard battle if it were true, Tom's owned the trademark for "Thunderjets" in regards to toy vehicles since like '96, and the USPTO has accepted images of products labeled "Thunderjet 500" as valid examples of the mark being used in commerce. Even if MM used the word with "TM" _prior_ to JL, that little "R" on JL/AW products makes all the difference in the world.

BTW, if you look closely at the packaging the wording is "Thunderjet(R)500(TM)". This was an extremely smart move by TL, by registering Thunderjets it prevents anyone else from using the word on a slot car, ie if Dan had released a T-Jet he could not have called it something like the "Thunderjet Classic". As a bonus for him, in doing it that way TL doesn't have to register every suffix that may get used with the word...like "500", "Ultra G", etc.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

A fello Hobby Talk member mentioned there was a lawsuit. I did a search but found nothing. And no one offered any evidence on this thread so I have pretty much discounted it.

Just glad to have some manufactures out there making product. Haven't heard anything new since last June about Model Motoring's reworked Thunderplus chassis. And Dash's departure just plain stinks. I bet his chassis would've been great.

Randy.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

*digging up an old thread about some supposed lawsuit...*

OK, just exchange emails with someone about this very topic. Found nothing online. The chassis has been out of patent protection for decades. Cant see any trademark infringement issues as long as my naming avoids those pitfalls...

Anyone have ANYTHING on Harrison suing Tom Lowe?

Dan


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

All I can remember is infrigement issues with the Model Motoring logo several years ago on clothing and clocks. Or so I'd heard.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

ajd350 said:


> All I can remember is infrigement issues with the Model Motoring logo several years ago on clothing and clocks. Or so I'd heard.


but that didn't involve JL, AW, Racing Champions while they owned JL, or Tom Lowe. Right?


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

a friend of mine was making retro labels for the containers with end caps...he was selling them on e bay with his car...he received a cease and decist from MM...i think that it was for the model motoring logo he owns and the fact my friend was selling made to order labels...i cannot find the thread on the lawsuit either..
btw..my friend no longer makes the retro labels...staring at a lawsuit from harrison/ratherboring was enuff to stop he said..


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

AM I missing something here? Wasn't the last release that was called Thunderjet 500, Release 6? Since that release, aren't they called Thunderjet Ultra G's now?? Just wondering ........... pig


----------

